# Applet wird mal erkannt und mal nicht



## me (6. Sep 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ich probiere mich seit ein paar Tagen in Java.
Jetzt bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen: das Ansehen von Applets.
Wenn ich in meiner IDE (WinEdit) den Quellcode compiliere und dann ausführe, zeigt mir der Appletviewer das Applet an.
Bette ich nun das Applet in HTML-Code ein und lasse mir die Seite anzeigen erhalte ich hin und wieder nur ein graues Feld. Beende ich den Browser(IExplorer 6, Opera 7, Vorschau in 1st Page 2000), starte ihn erneut und lasse mir die Seite anzeigen, so zeigt der Browser manchmal das Applet an, machmal nicht.
Ich habe schon versucht es neu zu compilieren, mehrmals. Habe andere Applets gemacht. Habe über die Eingabeaufforderung compiliert und habe es auf einem anderen PC compiliert.
Leider hilft nichts.

Ich benutze JDK 1.3 .

Wäre toll wenn jemand da einen Rat hat. So macht das Programmieren keinen Spaß, wenn am Ende nur ein grauer Kasten bei rauskommt.

me


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Sep 2003)

Wie hast du denn das Java Applet in deine HTML Seite eingebaut?
Am Besten mal den Source von dem Bereich der HTML Seite pasten.

Bei deinem Problem unwichtig, aber im Allgemeinen würde ich mindestens auf Java 1.4.1_03 Updaten.


----------



## der simpel (8. Sep 2003)

hallo

also bei mir siehts folgendermassen aus:

bereits im appletviewer (von JBuilder kacki (-:   )  wird das applet machmal angezeigt und manchmal nicht. was geeeeeeht?  und im browser bekomm ich immer ein graues fenster. logisch, denn mein applet funst einfach nicht richtig... und: für was wir look and feel gebraucht? hab ich irgendetwas (syntaktisches oder so) vergessen??   hier der code:





import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.table.*;
import javax.swing.text.*;
import javax.swing.JApplet;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.swing.event.ChangeEvent;



public class DBApplet extends JApplet{
      DBApplet tab;
      JTable table;                                               //Tabelle erstellen
      Thread thethread;

  public DBApplet(){


    MeinTabModel model = new MeinTabModel();
    table = new JTable(model);
    table.removeColumn(table.getColumnModel().getColumn(0));                    //Erste Spalte (idnr) ausblenden
    table.setAutoCreateColumnsFromModel(false);
    table.setGridColor(Color.black);                                            //Farben bestimmen
    table.setSelectionForeground(Color.white);
    table.setSelectionBackground(Color.blue);
    table.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.SINGLE_SELECTION);                //Selektionsoptionen
    JScrollPane sPane = new JScrollPane(table);
    getContentPane().add(sPane);

  }
 //Das Applet initialisieren
  public void init() {
    try {
      jbInit();


    }
    catch(Exception e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
  //Initialisierung der Komponenten
  private void jbInit() throws Exception {
    this.setSize(new Dimension(800,600));
  }
  //Das Applet starten
  public void start() {

      tab = new DBApplet();                                                  //Fenster "DBApplet" sichtbar
      tab.setVisible(true);

  }
  //Das Applet anhalten
  public void stop() {

    tab.setVisible(false);

  }
  //Das Applet löschen
  public void destroy() {

    tab.destroy();
  }
  //Applet-Information holen
  public String getAppletInfo() {
    return "Applet-Information";
  }
  //Parameter-Infos holen
  public String[][] getParameterInfo() {
    return null;
  }


}


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Sep 2003)

Hmm, mit Applet kenne ich mich jetzt zwar nicht sehr gut aus, aber auf dem ersten Blick sieht es richtig aus.

Der Source von der HTML Seite, wie du das Applet eingebunden hast, würde mich aber noch interessieren. Vielleicht liegt ja auch dort der Fehler. Alternativ könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das Java Plugin vom JRE 1.3 ein Bug hat, dass das starten dieses Applets verhindert.

Kannst du dir mal die Java Konsole von dem Browser Öffnen. Vielleicht gibt es dort eine Fehlermeldung, wenn das Applet gestartet wird. Bei Opera 7 wird die Konsole wie folgt aufgerufen:
Menü Seiten -> Submenü Spezielle -> Menüpunkt Java Konsole

Falls dort mehr steht als


```
-- Opera Java Console --


Java vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.

Java version: 1.4.1_01


type 'h' for help

--
```

bitte auch pasten.


----------



## der simpel (8. Sep 2003)

also stefan 

vielen dank für deine hilfsbereitschaft

ich arbeite mit jre 1.4.0_xxx
und das plugin sollte auf keinen fall beschädigt sein. keine bugs.... 
aber mir geht es im moment nicht um die Anzeige im browser (das kommt noch), viel gehts mir bei dieser sache um den applet-viewer.   denn wenn das applet wie gesagt bereits dort probleme verursacht, dann, finde ich, ist angucken des applets in browserfenstern noch unwichtg.....

schaise mit der schaise hier....

ich hab halt auch erst grad begonnen mich mit applets zu beschäftigen. (JApplet...)


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Sep 2003)

Huch, seid Ihr jetzt beide die selben Personen?
Wenn nicht, möchte ich mein vorherigen Post mal an "me" weiter geben.

An "der simpel":
Zeigt der Applet Viewer vielleicht eine Crash Meldung an?
Tritt dieser Fehler nur bei diesem JApplet auf?
Wenn nicht, hast du schonmal versucht ein simples "Hallo Welt" Applet (kein JApplet) zu proggen und im Applet Viewer anzuzeigen? Wenn das geht, scheint der Fehler tatsächlich am Applet zu liegen, und dann möchte ich mal an Applet Experten weiter leiten 

Aber ein simples "Hallo Welt" Applet würde ich nochmal testen.


----------



## me (8. Sep 2003)

Hallo nochmals,

mein Applet ist in HTML folgendermaßen eingebettet:

<applet code="menuFrame.class" width="200" height="600">
ohne Java ist nich
</applet>

soweit ich weis, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit ein Applet einzubinden.

Gruß me


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Sep 2003)

me hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo nochmals,
> 
> mein Applet ist in HTML folgendermaßen eingebettet:
> 
> ...



Hmm, das ist auch richtig. Die Datei "menuFrame.class" liegt auch im selben Ordner wie die HTML Datei? Stimmt auch die Gross-Kleinschreibung des Dateinamens? Hat im Sourcecode des Applets die Klasse auch den Namen "menuFrame.class"?

Eventuell mal den Source von deinem Applet pasten.
Läuft ein normales Hallo Welt Applet bei dir einwandfrei?

Falls es nicht besondere Gründe hat, das du noch die Java RE 1.3 benutzt, würde ich mir von http://java.sun.com die Version 1.4.1_03 vom Java SDK (inklusive JRE) runter laden.


----------



## me (8. Sep 2003)

kann mir jemand erklären, was pasten bedeutet, ich habe es jetzt mehrmals gelesen und weis nicht, was es bedeutet.


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Sep 2003)

me hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mir jemand erklären, was pasten bedeutet, ich habe es jetzt mehrmals gelesen und weis nicht, was es bedeutet.



Oh sorry, ist eine angewohnheit von mir "denglish" zu schreiben 

"Kopieren und Einfügen" heisst auf englisch:
"Copy and Paste"

pasten heisst also auf Deutsch so viel wie: Du möchtest den Text hier einfügen, damit ich es nachlesen kann.


----------

